
Samsung accused of spurning dialogue-based solution for leukemia victims - sydney6
http://english.hani.co.kr/arti/english_edition/e_national/710260.html
======
sydney6
An Open Letter Calling on Samsung to Accept the Recommendations of the
Mediation Committee

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kbCbiq2IG9uAnOv8pM5VcC1wPnJ...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kbCbiq2IG9uAnOv8pM5VcC1wPnJIsCvUbd0KKLKUcgI/viewform?c=0&w=1)

